# Are small dwarf african frogs are comptable iwth comunity fish tank ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I currently started mt new 29Gl fish tank that will be for community fish. It has been running for two weeks and I currently have 8 guppies in it. As it will be fully cycled in the week or two I'm planning to add new fish. My kids saw today in BA small dwarf African frogs and the would like to put them in my new tank. I'm just wondering if they can live in peace with regular community fish like guppies, neons, rummy nose tetras, cherry barbs, plecos and cory fish ?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

As long as the fish are not tiny they usually get along fine together.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yes ive got 2 in a planted tank with 2 different kinds of tetras and a betta


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

just make sure you have a good lid.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I had an african claw frog(not the dwarf kind) and he try to eat whatever would fit in his mouth


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

mrobson said:


> yes ive got 2 in a planted tank with 2 different kinds of tetras and a betta


Is your Betta getting along with frogs and rest of the fish ? I want to put some female betas in my tank as well but little afraid


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> just make sure you have a good lid.


I don't understand why ? I've been told they are fully aquatic and don't jump out


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> I had an african claw frog(not the dwarf kind) and he try to eat whatever would fit in his mouth


They are very small, barely 2"


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ppaskova said:


> Is your Betta getting along with frogs and rest of the fish ? I want to put some female betas in my tank as well but little afraid


i have a male betta in my tank hes never bothered the frogs and doesnt show much interest in the other fish, there is even a few cherry shrimp kicking around the tank. My tank has plenty of hiding spots and is heavily planted with hygros and wisteria, which help to break the bettas line of sight. Also you will have greater success if you choose other fish with short fins, i keep red eye tetras and white tip tetras. They are fast enough were even if the betta was in a pissy mood he couldnt catch them any way.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

ppaskova said:


> I don't understand why ? I've been told they are fully aquatic and don't jump out


Well.... found this one's tank mate 3 feet from the tank covered in dust....


----------

